
Ditta: DIagrams Through Ascii Art - tianyicui
http://ditaa.org/
======
ffffruit
The original utility on SF <http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/> and some addons
<http://ditaa-addons.sourceforge.net/>

Ditaa has also been integrated with in orgmode for emacs -
<http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html#playingwithditaa>

------
ComputerGuru
It's nice, but the problem is the ASCII art is, imho, even harder to generate
than the flowcharts.

My advice would be to add an option to take formatted lists, sequences, text,
etc. and change _those_ into flowcharts. There you'd have a winner.

(Kind of like the new and super cool smart charts in Office)

------
sideris
Hey, I developed ditaa! Comments/suggestions welcome :-)

~~~
Sidnicious
You are the good kind of crazy :)

My OS doesn't use a monospaced font for textareas by default, so the ASCII art
is unreadable. Mind setting a font-family?

------
eliben
Have the respect of correctly spelling the name of the application you're
linking to.

s/ditta/ditaa/

------
wazoox
Neat, we usenet dinosaurs love making diagrams in ascii art. By the way Jave
looks like a perfect complement to this: <http://www.jave.de/>

------
asdfor
It looks pretty neat , however i can't really see any usage on it ,its way
faster to use a program with a gui where you can draw those diagrams instead
of witting ascii ...

Could anyone suggest a good usage of this program ?

~~~
wladimir
Some dinosaurs (such as me) are used to doing diagrams the ASCII way, and just
fumble around with GUI tools :)

Also, the diagrams also look pretty nice graphically, better than the output
of most GUI-based diagram tools, at least the free ones.

------
tome
I thought it was going to be a program for helping me draw Ascii art diagrams.
I was disappointed. It's a program for converting Ascii art into graphical
diagrams.

~~~
ffffruit
Have you looked at 'artist mode' for emacs?
<http://www.lysator.liu.se/~tab/artist/>

~~~
ulf
seconded! works great together:

    
    
      (setq ditaa-cmd "java -jar ~/.emacs.d/ditaa0_9.jar")
      (defun ditaa-generate ()
        (interactive)
        (shell-command
          (concat ditaa-cmd " -o -r " buffer-file-name))
        (find-file (concat (file-name-sans-extension buffer-file-name) ".png")))

